# Newbie 225



## OXFORD225 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, just bought myself a Y reg TT 225, pick it up on tuesday and cant wait!  Few things need doing before its MOT fresh, i.e new lower arm bushes and new front left tyre, tracking and Xenon level sensor then shes ready to go. It has the common problem of temp and fuel dials misreading but will get that done in time.

Spec is as follows:
Audi TT 225
Silver
Full Black Heated Leather
Bose Surround Sound
Xenons
V6 Rear Honeycomb Valance 
RS8 Alloys

__
https://flic.kr/p/6064602261

Josh
P.S how do insert an image instead of URL?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

ooo oxfordshire too!
welcome!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Welcome to the TTF. To insert pics. Sign up with.. http://photobucket.com/. its free, upload your pics using "browse" & then "copy" the "IMG" tag (the lowest one under your pic) & "paste" into your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## OXFORD225 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for that all sorted, now starting my hunt for Xenon level sensor and some good shampoo's, wax's etc

Here's the car:


























Josh


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello fellow Oxford person - here's mine


----------



## OXFORD225 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Amaranth,

Any chance you or someone driving your car was in Renault kidlington today?

Josh


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

Heres another from Oxfordshire (Grove area)


----------



## OXFORD225 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Rusty,

Im about 5 Mins from wantage 

Josh


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

I will have to keep my eye out for you then bud! 

Russ


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

OXFORD225 said:


> Hi Amaranth,
> 
> Any chance you or someone driving your car was in Renault kidlington today?
> 
> Josh


Yes that was my daughter and I scoping new Clios for her - were you there?


----------



## OXFORD225 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Amaranth,

I was the one showing you the car


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

OXFORD225 said:


> Hi Amaranth,
> 
> I was the one showing you the car


Blimey that WAS surreal!
Spent an hour yesterday evening on the A34 in a very dull traffic jam - was a nightmare!
Mind you it gave me the chance to unwrap my Ipod and start transferring music


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice to see you this evening


----------



## OXFORD225 (Aug 21, 2011)

haha, it was indeed, all excited about the car then all of this evening it has been feeling a lack of power (turbo) and on my way home the engine management light came on, i can see the wallet coming out quite regularly on this one


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

OXFORD225 said:


> haha, it was indeed, all excited about the car then all of this evening it has been feeling a lack of power (turbo) and on my way home the engine management light came on, i can see the wallet coming out quite regularly on this one


Oh noooooooooo that's harsh, did you buy it privately?


----------



## OXFORD225 (Aug 21, 2011)

i certainly did [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

OXFORD225 said:


> i certainly did [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Bother  might it be worth a word to see if they'll help out with costs?


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

Do you have a vagcom?


----------



## OXFORD225 (Aug 21, 2011)

its been diagnosed as a lambda sensor so need to order one tomorrow, no i don't have one, what is it?


----------



## rustymania (May 21, 2011)

Hi Josh,

i have a lead that plugs into the laptop, and a Basic version of Vagcom, that can show faults and clear them... its ok for a basic tool, but obviously can be quite basic (thou has come in pretty handy on my Golf i had!!)

its a good start anyway!


----------



## srai (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi

Welcome to TTF!!

regards

shinto


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

